# Agile vs. LTD SC 608 vs. Ibanez 2228



## coreysMonster (Jun 19, 2009)

Okay so I need some advice. I have some money next month, and want to get an 8-string. I have the following options:

pay the deposit for the Agile and wait until october: price about 500
get LTD SC 608 new: price 1099
get Ibanez 2228 used: price 1000

I'm currently leaning towards the ibanez because I think it would be best quality for the money, and I love ibanez necks, however I've heard better about the LTD and would find it awesome to get a new guitar becuase of warranty etc.
However, I'm not sure how the weird pickup configuration will feel like, and it's the most expensive.
Agile would be cheapest, have the longest measure, and would be red instead of boring black. problem, I'd have to wait until october.

soo yeah I'm a little stuck here . advice, comments, suggestions?

And I can't go custom, unless you know someone who'd do a custom 8-string for under 1300.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 19, 2009)

I would say the SC-608B dude.

obviously the Agile would be the cheapest option, but personally I wholeheartedly trust LTD as a company and would go with that option.

in fact, I wanst an SC-608B myself so maybe I'm biased


----------



## drmosh (Jun 19, 2009)

I can say this:
The SC607B is a very very different beast to any of the Ibanez 7 strings. It took me a while to get used to it after playing my UV for a long time. But now I absolutely love the guitar, I play it far more than my UV now. I just much prefer the longer neck for the low stuff. For solo-y wank stuff, the UV kicks it's arse though.

I had some problems with the pickups, as I have the all maple 2004 version of the 607B the EMG81-7 were absolutely not suited to it at all. Dunno how it is with the newer alder models though.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Jun 19, 2009)

I just got the 608B and I love it, I have no problem with the pickup configuration, BUT they seem a little too high up at the high e.
But other than that I love it.


----------



## drmosh (Jun 19, 2009)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> I just got the 608B and I love it, I have no problem with the pickup configuration, BUT they seem a little too high up at the high e.



Noboby has a problem with it, but it could simply be better


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 19, 2009)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> I just got the 608B and I love it, I have no problem with the pickup configuration, BUT they seem a little too high up at the high e.
> But other than that I love it.



which wood is yours, Mahogany or Alder?


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 19, 2009)

How does the Agile measure up to these 2 other guitars? My new band is switching to 8-strings and the other guitarist and I were gonna order 2 Intrepid Pro's. Are they worth it?


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 19, 2009)

They get rave reviews from everyone on this forum so I would say yes.

I hear the necks a little on the thick side (if your a diehard ibanez slim neck typa guy you might notice) but the guitars are solid.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 19, 2009)

From what I've gathered the Agiles are pretty good values. I loved my RG2228, it played incredible and sounded great with a pickup change, however one could argue it is pretty overpriced. I've never played the SC608, but the SC607B I owned was pretty sweet.

In the end, the only one I would consider is the Agile since I hate EMG 808s and you can them with passives. That would make the switch to Bare Knuckles or another brand simple and easy.


----------



## shredguitar7 (Jun 19, 2009)

the intrepid pros are great... i have one... they sound great to me... the neck is perfect for me.. but i have big hands... alot of people are complaining that the emg sucks. blah blah blah... i say most people just dont have a good ear for sound.. you can make almost any guitar sound good... atleast thats my opinion... listen to the few songs i recorded with just the agile and guitar rig 3 for distortion.. doesnt sound bad to me.. no amps involved... i think it sounds great clean and distorted... www.myspace.com/shred8 ... just my two cents.. id go with the Agile...


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 19, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> They get rave reviews from everyone on this forum so I would say yes.
> 
> I hear the necks a little on the thick side (if your a diehard ibanez slim neck typa guy you might notice) but the guitars are solid.




Awesome thanks, I am a die hard Ibanez fan but I have been reading that these necks are only a little thicker.



shredguitar7 said:


> the intrepid pros are great... i have one... they sound great to me... the neck is perfect for me.. but i have big hands... alot of people are complaining that the emg sucks. blah blah blah... i say most people just dont have a good ear for sound.. you can make almost any guitar sound good... atleast thats my opinion... listen to the few songs i recorded with just the agile and guitar rig 3 for distortion.. doesnt sound bad to me.. no amps involved... i think it sounds great clean and distorted... www.myspace.com/shred8 ... just my two cents.. id go with the Agile...




Nice, I was just listening to these tracks the other day from your other post. I like the sound are those the emg's or the passive pickups?


----------



## yellowv (Jun 19, 2009)

Save your money and go Agile. I love my Intrepid. You get better options (colors, active or passive pickups, necktrough or bolt on, etc.) from Agile and even the stock pickups rock (passives that is). I am a BKP whore and the stock pickups in my Intrepid are going nowhere. I prefer the looks of the Agile as well. You simply can't beat it for the money. Also the neck on the Agile is awesome IMO. Now if you want an overpriced, black, EMG equipped 8 look no further than Ibby and ESP. 
My Intrepid


----------



## MTech (Jun 19, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> which wood is yours, Mahogany or Alder?


All the Stef's are Alder now with exception to the cheap bolt on.



yellowv said:


> Now if you want an overpriced, black, EMG equipped 8 look no further than Ibby .


Fixed


----------



## yellowv (Jun 19, 2009)

MTech said:


> All the Stef's are Alder now with exception to the cheap bolt on.
> 
> 
> Fixed



Are the LTD's available in other colors now?


----------



## shredguitar7 (Jun 19, 2009)

its just the EMG 808... i have it screwed way down almost parallel with the body... i think it rounds the sound out a little bit... other than that its just stock...


----------



## coreysMonster (Jun 19, 2009)

okay, but as I said in the OP, I can get an Ibanez 2228 for even cheaper than a new Sc 608. it's only gonna be about 1000 bucks, so wouldnt it be better to go for the 2228?


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Jun 19, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> which wood is yours, Mahogany or Alder?



I honestly have no idea... Alder I think... I've never understood the difference in woods....


----------



## splinter8451 (Jun 19, 2009)

I would go with the Ibanez personally. 

Not to be different from everyone else posting XD I just love Ibanez necks (my main guitar is a Jem7v) and can not get used to any thick necks. I am starting to get used to my Schecter 7's neck but it still cramps my wrist and I am definitely looking forward to having money to geting an Ibanez 7 sometime. 

To the point. IF *I* was in your position I would get the Ibanez because I would be sure to like the neck and would not want to take a chance on the ESP/Agile necks not fitting me right.


----------



## Zoltta (Jun 19, 2009)

Even though i just sold my 608b, i say go with that. Its a beast


----------



## JonnHatch (Jun 19, 2009)

I used to own an RG2228:
Pros: Super thin neck, easy to play
Cons: 1. EMG 808's sound dull and lifeless, they do nothing for the F#
(neck pickup isn;t really bad thoug)
2. The Bridge SUCKS. You cant adjust each individual string
and the bridge design is pointless
3. The 27" scale length is a liiiittle too short for the F# in 
my opinion
4. 24th fret access isnt that great if your doing arpeggios up high

LTD SC608: 
Pros: 1. Neck feels nice and smooth
2. Body is comfortable 
3.24th fret access is good
Cons: 1. EMG808's
2. The middle pickup gets in the way of my picking
3. NO NECK PICKUP
4. The strings felt really close together. more so than other
8 strings 

Agile Intrepid I like the standards better than the pros, better neck heel
Ash body is GREAT for the F#)
Cons: 1. Neck is a little bit bigger than you might be used to
2. The longer scale is a little bit harder to adapt to
Pros: 1. Passive pickups are punchy, full of life!
2. Fresh body shape, although a little large 
3. Maple fretboard is THE shit
4. Different colors
5. Worth WAY more than you pay

Overall, the Agile has my top score, after owning all three of these, i wouldnt bother re-buying the LTD or Ibanez. Its just my opinion, but i figure it would be valid since ive had experience with all 3

GOOD LUCK


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 19, 2009)

I know I'm a little biased since I'm a huge fan of Ibanez necks, but since I've owned all three I thought I'd chime in.

As far as playability goes, the Ibanez and the LTD were pretty similar. Though the Ibanez had a wider flatter neck that just felt far more comfortable. Both of their fretwork was great. If you were getting the Ibanez at regular price, and you don't mind not having a neck pickup (the reason I got rid of mine) then I'd say go for the LTD. Though you are getting the Ibanez at a fantastic deal, I say go for the Ibanez. It's a very solid, well built, comfortable to play guitar. Yes the EMG 808s aren't the worlds best pickups but they get a pretty bad rap. Also the basswood body works for the F# just fine. As for the Agile I owned, I thought it felt rather cheap in my hands (well it was cheap). Overall it has the best value to price ratio, but you pretty much get what you pay for as far as quality is concerned.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 19, 2009)

shredguitar7 said:


> alot of people are complaining that the emg sucks. blah blah blah... i say most people just dont have a good ear for sound..



So people who think the EMG 808 sounds like ass simply don't have a 'good ear for sound'? That makes sense! 

If you like it, good for you that's your right, but plenty of people who have a good ear for tone don't agree with you. That doesn't invalidate our opinions. Swapping the 808 out of my RG8 and replacing it with the Cold Sweat was one of the most dramatic 'night and day' improvements I've ever experienced.

/back on topic


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 19, 2009)

yellowv said:


> Save your money and go Agile. I love my Intrepid. You get better options (colors, active or passive pickups, necktrough or bolt on, etc.) from Agile and even the stock pickups rock (passives that is). I am a BKP whore and the stock pickups in my Intrepid are going nowhere. I prefer the looks of the Agile as well. You simply can't beat it for the money. Also the neck on the Agile is awesome IMO. Now if you want an overpriced, black, EMG equipped 8 look no further than Ibby and ESP.
> My Intrepid




That's really nice bro, I'm sold.


----------



## shredguitar7 (Jun 19, 2009)

so i guess im not entitled to my opinion.. sorry dude.. didnt know you ran the show Zimbloth...  i wish i could be just like you..


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 19, 2009)

Zimbloth is right here IMO.

I used to think the stock INF pups in my 400$ Ibanez sounded just dandy along with a bunch of crappy ss amps etc. 

Only after I had been playing guitar for a while and my ear got some training was I able to sit down and compare this to that and tell that there was a world of difference between the two.

I can't stand my INF pups now where I used to think they sounded amazing in my ignorance.

Imo we're not the ones with bad ears for sound. 

The untrained ear thinks everything sounds good. Another case of *ignorance is bliss* The ignorant ear doesn't need 5000$ speakers to make the music sound good the 100$ speakers will sound exactly the same to the ignorant ear.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 19, 2009)

i would sooo love to have a standard or two... if i ever got to really gig with these things, i´d use the standard with 28.625" scale, for the sake of it being easier to play than 30" scale (especially if the songs have been composed on a 30" scale). they look badass too, and are more fitting for the stage 

the other production 8 strings seem to be oriented towards shredders and general "ease of use" kind of people. i need long scales!  also, the wood and pickup choises aren´t were i would want them for most of them. the intrepid is the 8 string that is most suited to me, without getting something custom.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 19, 2009)

shredguitar7 said:


> so i guess im not entitled to my opinion.. sorry dude.. didnt know you ran the show Zimbloth...  i wish i could be just like you..



And the award for the most ignorant post of the year goes to.... ^

That's just it, you are entitled to your opinion but apparently you don't extend the same right to others. You said that people who didn't like EMG 808s just had a 'bad ear for sound'. If you like the 808, great, as I _already said _that's your right. However we have the right to not like the 808. That doesn't make our opinions invalid just because you believe people who disagree with you have a bad ear for tone.


----------



## JonnHatch (Jun 19, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> And the award for the most ignorant post of the year goes to.... ^
> 
> That's just it, you are entitled to your opinion but apparently you don't extend the same right to others. You said that people who didn't like EMG 808s just had a 'bad ear for sound'. If you like the 808, great, as I _already said _that's your right. However we have the right to not like the 808. That doesn't make our opinions invalid just because you believe people who disagree with you have a bad ear for tone.


 
Oh, and by the way: Zimbloth IS the man Everyone other regular on this forum knows that!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 19, 2009)

saying that "most people have a bad ear for sound" because they dislike the emg 808 would be like saying "most people don´t appreciate quality cuisine" when their chicken filet was severly undercooked.

yeah, that was the best analogy i could come up with.

the point is that the emg 808 is just a 707 that they modified to fit 8 strings. the 707 is just an 85 that they modified to fit 7 strings. the 85 is not known, in any way, as a "tight for low tunings" type pickup. that would be the 81. the 85 is used for "warmer looser" tone, in standard 6 string tunings.

so you see, the 808 isn´t exactly destined for greatness, it´s just another lazy solution from EMG. they should have used the 81 as their primary 7 and 8 string pickup since they didn´t want to actually make something new.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 19, 2009)

shredguitar7 said:


> so i guess im not entitled to my opinion.. sorry dude.. didnt know you ran the show Zimbloth...  i wish i could be just like you..



Wow, so you say everybody who doesn't agree with you has a bad ear, but Zim is the one having an attitude problem? You need to get a grip or you're not going to last long...

To the original poster, I had an Intrepid Standard for a while, great playing and sounding instrument. Contrary to what somebody else said, there was nothing cheap feeling about it at all. It was on par with or better than most recent Ibanez guitars I've played, and a definite winner when it comes to bang for the buck.


----------



## B36arin (Jun 19, 2009)

If you have a bit of patience, you could get a semi-custom from Roter for less than 1300  You can read a bit about it here:

Thread


----------



## shredguitar7 (Jun 19, 2009)

its funny how people get so bent out of shape over something like this... i admit that i could have worded it better. for that i apologize. but its hard to convey your thoughts over the internet. people take things one way while others take them another. all i meant was that i dont think people give the emg enough chance. i didnt like it at first. but i never meant to make it seem as if i was bashing everyone who didnt like the 808. if you dont then thats cool. the only reason i gave zimbloth a little attitude was because of his smart a$$ comment with the stupid smiley face. im sorry you took my post in a negative way. but hey its a forum and you can say whatever you like. just didnt appreciate your reply. my post could have been worded better as i said before so i apologize..


----------



## Zoltta (Jun 19, 2009)

shredguitar7 said:


> its funny how people get so bent out of shape over something like this... i admit that i could have worded it better. for that i apologize. but its hard to convey your thoughts over the internet. people take things one way while others take them another. all i meant was that i dont think people give the emg enough chance. i didnt like it at first. but i never meant to make it seem as if i was bashing everyone who didnt like the 808. if you dont then thats cool. the only reason i gave zimbloth a little attitude was because of his smart a$$ comment with the stupid smiley face. im sorry you took my post in a negative way. but hey its a forum and you can say whatever you like. just didnt appreciate your reply. my post could have been worded better as i said before so i apologize..



Everyones eyes bugged out when Dusty from Between the Buried and Me said the EMGs in his Ibanez guitars sucked balls after he switched to passive PU's. Everyone has their opinions on thing, but it doesnt mean something truely sucks balls or not, it just depends on the sound you are going for. I guess for some people EMGs are the perfect for the sound they want. Others not so much i guess. People just got to stop being so snotty just because someone else dissed your favorite items


----------



## shredguitar7 (Jun 19, 2009)

i love you ^


----------



## cyril v (Jun 19, 2009)

the emg hate is ablsolutely uncalled for and there is tons of it on this forum. hell, there are people basically trying to tell sucimez that his choice of 707's is a bad idea in his thread. i damn near choked on my drink when i read "aren't emg's sterile/lifeless", it's more than rediculous.


----------



## Zoltta (Jun 19, 2009)

It all comes down to your own preference and not what everyone else thinks.


----------



## coreysMonster (Jun 20, 2009)

on question, if I were to get the LTD, I could always remove the middle pickup, and put like a custom made pickguard over the hole, right?

and I can swap the EMG for a passive 8-string pickup?

cuz if I can I think I'm gonna go for the LTD. I'm not too keen on waiting till october for a guitar, and then not have any warranty or whatever, which is also why I'm starting to prefer a new LTD over the used Ibanez.

if I dont like it, I can always send it back and get a different guitar. long live the customer's right for exchanging guitars!

thanks guys, you were really helpful! on other forums I only got responses like "wth do you want 8 strings for, learn how to use 6 right before you get 2 useless strings that only give you a one-sided chugging sound!"


----------



## Setnakt (Jun 20, 2009)

I've only heard good things about Rondo's customer service. 

When does the next batch of extra guitars come in on the Rondo anyway?


----------



## shredguitar7 (Jun 20, 2009)

Kurt is awesome when it comes to customer service... every email i send him.. within an hour i always have a reply... super super dude...


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 20, 2009)

That is good to hear, I am definitely ordering an Intrepid Pro within the next month.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 22, 2009)

MTech said:


> All the Stef's are Alder now with exception to the cheap bolt on.



I know, I am an ESP fanboy.



Arteriorrhexis said:


> I honestly have no idea... Alder I think... I've never understood the difference in woods....



I think they've only recently started making them out of Alder, the shops that stock them in the UK still have the Mahogany ones, so if you got yours a while ago my bet is that it's probably Mahogany 



cyril v said:


> the emg hate is ablsolutely uncalled for and there is tons of it on this forum. hell, there are people basically trying to tell sucimez that his choice of 707's is a bad idea in his thread. i damn near choked on my drink when i read "aren't emg's sterile/lifeless", it's more than rediculous.



I know right? a lot of people think they're now 'above' EMGs because they're tastes have 'matured'. if you don't like EMGs that's fine, but jumping on the 'yeah! fuck EMGs!' bandwagon doesn't make you cool.


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 22, 2009)

Yea why did everyone start hating EMG's?

I mean I prefer Blackout's but I don't hate EMG's


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 22, 2009)

I guess EMGs are the new basswood. 

Just another thing for "tone snobs" to argue over.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 22, 2009)

i think both EMGs and basswood both have their place. i just don't think 8 string guitars need them 

EMG pickups do exactly what they're "supposed" to do, and they're always an easy fix for any guitar, ya know? they make it easy to get a metal sound.

i'm not bashing EMG as a manufacturer of pickups, and i'm not bashing the 808. i just think it would be better for a high A than low f#, and for the latter they would be better off making an 81-8 pickup.

i'm not even going to discuss basswood, because it's tiresome and not the point of the thread. even EMGs aren't the point of this thread


----------



## yevetz (Jun 22, 2009)

Ibanez


----------



## shredguitar7 (Jun 22, 2009)

honestly this is all my fault because i said something that someone took the wrong way and then all this started... i think the 808 in my intrepid sounds fine for everything. im sure theirs better pick-ups.. i know their are. but its all personal taste. and for me it sounds great clean or distorted... clean i can really get some nice tone out of it... and distorted.. well people say the low F# sounds like crap.. well it depends on the type / amount of distortion you use... znd the height of the pickup has a lot to do with it... i have mine all the way as low as it can go and that cleaned it up quite a bit for me...i have no problems getting a really clean low F# and i only use a .68 for it.. if i went up to a 72 or 75 im sure it would sound even better. i dont know... im gonna have another song up tonight if anyones interested...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm interested


----------



## shredguitar7 (Jun 22, 2009)

^ you have a cobra... how is that ?


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 22, 2009)

shredguitar7 said:


> honestly this is all my fault because i said something that someone took the wrong way and then all this started... i think the 808 in my intrepid sounds fine for everything. im sure theirs better pick-ups.. i know their are. but its all personal taste. and for me it sounds great clean or distorted... clean i can really get some nice tone out of it... and distorted.. well people say the low F# sounds like crap.. well it depends on the type / amount of distortion you use... znd the height of the pickup has a lot to do with it... i have mine all the way as low as it can go and that cleaned it up quite a bit for me...i have no problems getting a really clean low F# and i only use a .68 for it.. if i went up to a 72 or 75 im sure it would sound even better. i dont know... im gonna have another song up tonight if anyones interested...



I will definitely be checking that out


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 22, 2009)

shredguitar7 said:


> ^ you have a cobra... how is that ?



what do you mean how is that?


----------



## shredguitar7 (Jun 22, 2009)

what i meant by that was how does it sound ? i almost bought one once... but never did... i was actually going to buy the dragon instead... but couldnt justify paying that much and not even being in a band...


----------

